# Gypsy theme?



## Archermoon (Oct 13, 2013)

I'm planning on going as a gypsy for Halloween and I would like the decorations for my party to tie in to that. Problem is I have no idea where to begin. This is the first time I'm doing anything like this. Would like it to be a little spooky, but not too much so as there are going to be some children at the party. I was thinking a graveyard coming up to the front porch..lots of spiderwebs..but outside of that I'm at a standstill. Any ideas?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here is a short article with some suggestions:

http://entertainmentguide.local.com/gypsy-theme-party-ideas-4656.html

A fortune teller was my first thought. You could either have a person play this role or just dress up a skellie, sit her at a table with a crystal ball and/or candles, and lay out some tarot cards.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

You might look at movies such as "Love Potion #9", "Haunted Mansion", "Practical Magic", etc. I believe that all of these either have a "gypsy" or a room done up as a fortune teller's den.
A fairly elaborate table cloth with fringe, a round or octagonal table, a crystal ball, tarot cards, a Ouija board, a small sack of bird/small animal bones, etc., would help you decorate a table. You could decorate the exterior of the door to look like it's the door into a traveling Gypsy's wagon. You can add fortune teller's or psychic's posters if you wish. Old furniture, gaudier decorations, and dim lighting, except for the table(s) will help. You can also add theme music in the background, or even a "Voice from beyond" to add to the effect.
You can do your invitations, if you are going to have them, designed like they are tarot cards.
Roxy's link is a good start too. It includes food ideas, decorating, lighting, etc.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

Scarves, lots of scarves.


----------



## Mistress Macabre (Sep 19, 2014)

*Gypsy*

I'm doing this but with a slightly dark theme. Think misfortune. I'm thinking New Orleans flair. Beads, skulls, etc.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 28, 2009)

I am doing this theme this year. It is a Conjurer's Convocation for my Be WITCHY party. At the moment the party is on hold due to my sister's surgery. It could be done at the last minute since my friends are aware of this. However, all décor is set and I will be greeting TOTers with lost of big props out front and my fortune tellers in all their glory. Don't know if I can post a link here, but there is a big thread I started on the other forum in Party Ideas. Been working on this all year.


----------

